# Why Knitting is Hot Again



## Sam2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Great article in the Canadian newspaper The Globe & Mail. Of course, we at KP always knew that the joys of knitting never died.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/fashion-and-beauty/fashion/from-diy-fashion-statement-to-the-new-yoga-why-knitting-is-hot-again/article16053948/


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

The new Yoga? What do you know.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm glad that it is popular again. I wish my daughter and grand daughter would like it because I want them to have all my knitting stuff when I can't do it anymore. Yarn, needles, books, magazines etc.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Our school was teaching it in Junior High to boys and girls and one boys mother had a fit and fought to have them not teach it to boys so they stopped it all together. Wonderful
There is a private school in Pittsburgh that teaches it from first grade on. .


----------



## Sam2 (Nov 10, 2011)

burgher said:


> Our school was teaching it in Junior High to boys and girls and one boys mother had a fit and fought to have them not teach it to boys so they stopped it all together. Wonderful
> There is a private school in Pittsburgh that teaches it from first grade on. .


That's too bad the school stopped teaching it. The craft can be applied to so many other things -- just like music.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

burgher said:


> I'm glad that it is popular again. I wish my daughter and grand daughter would like it because I want them to have all my knitting stuff when I can't do it anymore. Yarn, needles, books, magazines etc.


They might end up like me. I resisted it all my life, and then got interested in 2008. And my Mom's been knitting for over 70 years, so just think of all the stuff she's been accumulating for me!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Very Interesting. Knitting is not for old people anymore. Its for anyone and everyone that wants to learn to knit, crochet, or loom. And besides, who is old and what would you consider being old? I think over 100 is old (maybe).


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

burgher said:


> ... one boys mother had a fit and fought to have them not teach it to boys so they stopped it all together.


Because they were boys??!! That's unconscionable.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

But now we have men and boys doing all of it now and they are enjoying it. Who knew!!!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

The knitting class in our local school that stopped because of one mother and a couple of her friends happened very quietly and my kids had long graduated and my grand kids were too young and I heard about it a year after it happened. 
I don't know why the other mothers let him happen but I guess they weren't knitters. My grandson is in 8th grade now and I wish the knitting program was still on. He is not interested but if he was made to in school he might just be interested.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

There are quite a few skill sets involved, depending how interested the person is. Not to mention just the patience and focus. Boys can definitely benefit from that as much as girls!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

jvallas said:


> They might end up like me. I resisted it all my life, and then got interested in 2008. And my Mom's been knitting for over 70 years, so just think of all the stuff she's been accumulating for me!


You're very lucky, I'm the only one that knits in my family. My aunt taught me when I was 8 yrs old but didn't pick it up until 10 yrs ago. She had past away two months ago and she didn't remember teaching me, my cousin said. I'm in Florida and they been in California for over 40 yrs. I don't know where all her stuff went but I sure didn't get it. And in her family was just her and her sister that knitted. Her own daughter never wanted to learn. That's ashame.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Phooey. They probably tossed it thinking it was junk. Let's hope at least _maybe_ they donated it somewhere.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I actually learned to knit as a young girl living in Germany. My father was military and we lived with the Germans in a village called Neiderkiel.

I was so proud to learn knitting I ran to show my mother (a non knitter) and I fell from the top step to the bottom .. bouncing up to count my stitches lol .. live and learn right?

Children in Germany are taught to knit in school at an early age .. both boys and girls.
This is why their knitting skills were so amazing.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

My neighbor passed away a few months ago, but when everything was cleaned out, her elder daughter brought me a basket full of yarn and a stack of books. I spent a great deal of time with her knitting when I was young and as a teenager. I was proud of the gift. My mother taught me to crochet, it makes her proud when I show her what I am working on, prayer shawls.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I think knitting kept me sane during the trying times in my life.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks, Sam2, for posting that. It's great that the scientific community is finally realizing what we knitters/crocheters have known forever!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

making your own is way better than what you buy in the stores
plus it's relaxing


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Never knew is wasn't popular! Glad to know others enjoy knitting also!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> I actually learned to knit as a young girl living in Germany. My father was military and we lived with the Germans in a village called Neiderkiel.
> 
> I was so proud to learn knitting I ran to show my mother (a non knitter) and I fell from the top step to the bottom .. bouncing up to count my stitches lol .. live and learn right?
> 
> ...


I was with my husband when he was stationed in Germany in the 50's and I was amazed how much the German women knitted. They knitted everywhere even in a dark theater. They would knit and talk and never look down at their work. I have knitted off and on since 1944 when I learned at age 14 and when we were in Germany was my off time. I haven't had an off time since I had my kids in the 1960's and now that I have the internet I don't think I will have an off time again. Only if my hands can't to it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Interesting read.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I have been knitting for 53 years and have read countless articles about knitting making a comeback over the decades. It must be like sex - each new generation thinks they have discovered it.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Knitted slippers were found in the pyramids. Wonder who made those? Male or female. I salute all knitters and crocheters male and female. Things go in cycles and the present cycle seems to think they invented that "hot" item.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

This is an absolutely fantastic book on the subject: http://www.amazon.com/No-Idle-Hands-American-Knitting-ebook/dp/B004AP9W3C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387725768&sr=8-1&keywords=no+idle+hands


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

burgher said:


> I'm glad that it is popular again. I wish my daughter and grand daughter would like it because I want them to have all my knitting stuff when I can't do it anymore. Yarn, needles, books, magazines etc.


I know exactly what you mean! My daughter and my nieces do not seem to have an interest in learning this craft, although my mother taught me and 2 of my 3 sisters how to knit when we were young girls. I have a huge stash and loads of needles, books, patterns, etc. that will probably have to be donated to charity! Alas...


----------



## Eag1eOne (Oct 24, 2011)

burgher said:


> Our school was teaching it in Junior High to boys and girls and one boys mother had a fit and fought to have them not teach it to boys so they stopped it all together. Wonderful
> There is a private school in Pittsburgh that teaches it from first grade on. .


The educators at the school aren't very educated. Knitting was a man's profession back in the day way before me.

Makes you wonder what else they are ignorant about.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Eag1eOne said:


> The educators at the school aren't very educated. Knitting was a man's profession back in the day way before me.
> 
> Makes you wonder what else they are ignorant about.


While this isn't knitting, Rosy Grier the former NFL lineman is a top notch cross stitcher with many original patterns. Now, how do you address Rosy Grier? Only as "Sir".

By the way, EagleOne, I like your quote.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey, I can remember the days when only Men were tellers in the banks> Woman must have been knitting then too. LOL Remember Rosy Greer and his needlepoint? My first ever piece of needlepoint was one of His patterns.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry JCF, Rosy was a needlepointer


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Because they were boys??!! That's unconscionable.[/quote


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

jackye brown said:


> I know exactly what you mean! My daughter and my nieces do not seem to have an interest in learning this craft, although my mother taught me and 2 of my 3 sisters how to knit when we were young girls. I have a huge stash and loads of needles, books, patterns, etc. that will probably have to be donated to charity! Alas...


you betcha!! my 2 daughters have no interest in K or C. all will eventually go to charity,seniors,or the dump.


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

I learned "needle work" in HS home ec. - knitting. crochet etc. I didn't pick it back up until knit suits/dresses were in style, in the 50's, and some of the girls I worked with were making them. I wasn't that ambicious, but did make a ton of baby gifts.
It is relaxing and in the midst of housework that never really stays done, you have a concrete accomplishment.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Bunbun said:


> Sorry JCF, Rosy was a needlepointer


Oops! Guess I thought what I meant to say. You are oh so correct since I haven't picked up my needlepoint in some time now.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I learned to knit from my mom when I was a young child. I fell in love with knitting so much that when my little friends would come calling to go out and play, I declined. 

I'd preferred to stay home and knit with my mom. Boy, am I glad that I continued with it as it is a life saver for me now.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I believe I read somewhere that Russell Crowe knits.
I think my dad could knit. He was in rehab after World War l and I think that is where he probably learned to do it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bunbun said:


> Sorry JCF, Rosy was a needlepointer


  Showing my ignorance, but what's the difference between cross-stitch and needlepoint? Aren't they both just branches of embroidery?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Eag1eOne said:


> The educators at the school aren't very educated. Knitting was a man's profession back in the day way before me.
> 
> Makes you wonder what else they are ignorant about.


More than you _really_ want to know, that's sure!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jackye brown said:


> I know exactly what you mean! My daughter and my nieces do not seem to have an interest in learning this craft, although my mother taught me and 2 of my 3 sisters how to knit when we were young girls. I have a huge stash and loads of needles, books, patterns, etc. that will probably have to be donated to charity! Alas...


And just where do you suppose my overwhelming stash of patterns, yarn-tools, and yarn came from? From second-hand shops, where grieving families dumped the unwanted supplies of their dearly-departed is where! On the plus side, if your stuff is donated in the USA, there can be a tax deduction for the donation on the final tax return. Not so in Canada.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I have been knitting for 53 years and have read countless articles about knitting making a comeback over the decades. It must be like sex - each new generation thinks they have discovered it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have been knitting for years. My mother taught me when I was around 10 years old. I have taught all 3 of my girls to knit & my 1 granddaughter who is 6 wants to learn. Too bad about the mother that didn't think boys should learn to knit. Ridiculous!!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Great article, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

We knitters have known that for a long time. I remember reading years ago the knitting/crochet was better therapy than going to a doctor and a lot cheaper. I know it was a stress relief for me when my husband died and even now when I am upset I get out my needles and make something.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the article. Knitting was often an activity that brought the older generation and the newest generation together, in my experience. How many of us were taught by our grandmothers or Aunts? I think it really helps foster close ties between the generations. 

I have a chronic pain condition and I often use knitting to help me relax, esp when I have to sit for long periods of time, such as in doctors' offices. It really helps keep my mind of the pain.


----------



## Eag1eOne (Oct 24, 2011)

Buttons said:


> But now we have men and boys doing all of it now and they are enjoying it. Who knew!!!


Sounds like me! I'm now a retired truck driver, but what do you think kept me sane on days that I didn't have a load? Knitting!


----------

